# Scotts 2046 Break Switch



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Where is the break switch located? Can it be bypassed? I just put a new starter and battery in and it still won't start. Just hear a faint click when key is turned. Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

It would be somewhere around the break....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The starter interlocks through the clutch/brake switch and the blade or pto switch. You may also want to check the starter solenoid as this could also be the issue. Test for voltage at the starter solenoid on the terminal on the side, when the key is in the start position with blades disengaged and clutch/brake depressed.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks 30YT. I'll check that this weekend, but isn't the solenoid inside the new starter ?
Sorry, i'm not a mechanic : )


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Cazimere said:


> Thanks 30YT. I'll check that this weekend, but isn't the solenoid inside the new starter ?
> Sorry, i'm not a mechanic : )



It could be, it all depends. Some starters have the solenoid attached to the side of the starter, but most do not. If you have a Kohler or Kawasaki engine, there is a possibility, but even many on these engines have a remote solenoid.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

You da man 30YT !!! It was the solenoid. Found it buried under the seat & behind the battery : )


----------

